# Freighters of the sixties



## searcher99 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi members,
I am new member of this website. I grew up in Hong kong in the sixties and I am always intrigued by the freighters loading and unloading their cargo in the harbour. I also remembered standing hours in front of display windows of the shipping companies staring at the freighter's models and it is my dream to own a model of a freighters some day. I have been living in Canada since I am a teenager and have missed the smell of sea water. Since my job has nothing to do with ships, but model ships building has been one of my hobbies. I have built the Cutty Sark, the HMS Victory from kits, and I have bought the "Sovereign of the Seas" by Sergal. Since there is no freighter ship model kits available, I am thinking of fulfilling my dream and buy an old model. However, I cannot pay the thousands of dollars to commission someone to build one for me. Does anyone has a detailed model of a freighter of the sixties that plan on selling and at a reasonable price? I have no experience in scratch building models, but with a very detailed set of plan, I may be able to give it a try as well. I have included a link of the freighters I am referring to as follows: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/103692380584041990607/ModelShipSsArgyllshireScale1178?feat=email#
Thank you for reading in my lengthy message and any help or advice is much appreciated.
Patrick


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Patrick,

Spend some time looking at the Model Ship section of our Gallery.
I never cease to be amazed at the quality and variety of models built by our members. (Applause)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

try having a look at the sales section on this web site.........

http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,118.0.html

or on www.ebay.co.uk there are some good ones that come up on there regularly. here's one at the moment......... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scholar-L...llent-model-/380867171077?hash=item58ad73d305


----------

